# The Cougar On It's Way...



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

I ordered the Cougar from Roy a couple of weeks ago. He was all out, but told me he would get more soon. Yesterday I got an email telling me it's now shipped to me in Norway









Can't wait! It's my first O&W


















Probably out of place with the pic since you all know how it looks like.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice one! Congratulations! When it arrives I would love to see some wristshots  !

Personally I still haven't bought an O&W, even so that was the intention while browsing the RLT-shop for the first time







I always end up buying RLTs and Seikos instead... I wonder if I will ever buy an O&W?

best regards

Jan


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

Congrats Knut 







, You won't be disappointed.

I have two o&w's

A Cougar

and an M6 Sapphire GMT.

Both are superb and great timekeepers, +/- 1 second a day.

Regards,

Graham.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I've always admired that watch Knut, very nice indeed.

Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

It's a solid, good looking piece, congratulations


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Finally arrived, and I love this one!







Not too big and a great looking dial - definately worth the money!


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I like that. I've always been tempted by the Cougar, but never bought one. Maybe the time has come...


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Nice one Knut,

Looks nice and solid


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

I've always admired the Cougar too. I think I prefer the bezel on yours Knut with the painted black numerals as opposed to the raised ones on the older models. Not that the older models look bad at all though!









Well done Knut.

A.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Running_man said:


> I've always admired the Cougar too. I think I prefer the bezel on yours Knut with the painted black numerals as opposed to the raised ones on the older models. Not that the older models look bad at all though!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't aware there was any difference. Of course, there's the Cougar II withblue sword hands and a silver Sub-type dial. I much prefer the Cougar I.


----------

